# Hot Spot help!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tonight i noticed Cesar has a hot spot  i think its been from all the swimming we do, its right on his shoulder.

best way to treat this?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I've never had to deal with a hot spot before... But if I ever had to I would use coconut oil. It's supposed to be really good for helping them heal, plus it's soothing.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We treat the hot spots by using Black Tea Bags, (but don't use herbal ones). Black tea contains tannic acids, which will help to dry out and heal the sores quickly. Soak the tea bag in hot water, remove, let it cool. Apply the tea bag directly onto the hotspots for about five minutes. Repeat this treatment three to six times every day until the spot is dry and healed.

You can also use some Witch Hazel on the spots, as it will provide a cooling and soothing sensation.

I put coconut oil on overnight. Use treatments during the day. Hope it helps it works for our guys.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I use calm coat on my guys although they haven't actually had a hotspot, this stuff is great for growing back hair. Calm Coat


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep it dry. Clip back the hair (although I don't think Cesar has much hair) and let the area dry out. Hot Spots can be such a pain in the arse, they can get so bad in a matter of hours. My experience has been to let them dry out, I use a Chlorhexidine spray alternating with Hydrocortisone spray and do not let the dog scratch, lick or do anything to it or it will flare up in a second.
Learnt my lesson the very first hotspot Mol got. It came up in a matter of hours in the middle of the night. By morning, hair was falling off, the area was as big as my palm, weeping really badly and she obviously didn't feel very well. It took a month of steroids, antibiotics and creams to clear it up. She hasn't really had one since as I get on to them immediately and the formula above seems to work pretty well. (probably famous last words now!).


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cut the fur around the hot spot and keep it dry.
A few of my friends swear by using gold bond powder on them.

Unfortunately for duke the only thing that works is vet intervention.
Dukes will spread like wild fire.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone, i was googling last night about what causes them, (i suspect his swimming so much) i never dried him off afterward really because we walk home after swimming and half way home they are both panting like mad, his neck had been healing nicely since useing the harness so i quite drying off his neck.

so last night i used to hot spot/itch relife spray about a dozen times, sprayed it on, wait a sec, dry it off, i also got an idea sinc it needs to dry out to take oral-gel and wipe that on (so there is no sting) then spray on some rubbing alchol (since that evaporates quickly and has a drying effect) worked very well, while he would wince at my touching it with the wound spray, he didnt however after i added the oral-gel (benzocaine) i was planning on taking him to the vet early this morning, but the hot spot is a crusty scab and looks a bit smaller!

so i think im going to keeping treating myself for today and see what happens, if at any point it seems worse or too painful for him we will go in and get some anti-biotics started, i will also try the tea bags, we have a bunch of tea bags in our cupboard, ill see what we have


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely the best thing you can do is put the cone of shame on him....unfortunately. Keeping the dog from licking it is the best way to get it to heal. Shiloh gets them regularly (she's a nervous chewer) and we have to just put the cone on her. 

Like MollyWoppy said, keep it clean and dry and clip any hair back.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar actually doesnt chew on it or lick it untill i go to put somthing on it or mess with it, otherwise it doesnt bother him, i keep an eye on him to make sure he DOESNT begin chewing it


----------

